# Would you remarry your ex for health insurance?



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm terrified. I'm high risk for melanoma and just had a rather large (5mm) excision biopsy done on an old mole that turned very ugly. It will be a week before I hear back but even the Doc looked worried which is why she cut out so much to begin with. 

My divorce was finalized in February with 50/50 custody of our 9 year old son after a year long divorce process. He had excellent health insurance which of course I lost when the divorce was finalized. I'm self employed and can't afford insurance at the moment or at least until I sell a horse trailer that I'm upside down on.

I was just wondering what others would do in this situation? If you could add your ex spouse back onto your health insurance without it costing you a dime if you were remarried would you do it for them if they were diagnosed with cancer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Good question. I've pondered that myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't think I would get remarried just for insurance, I would defiantly search all avenues of getting medical help other than that. But then my last divorce did not go well, and I carried the coverage and canceled him as soon as I filed.

Is your ex willing to remarry you and out you on his/her coverage again?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Don't really take my opinion seriously, but there is absolutely no way in hell that I'd remarry either of my exes, more especially for health insurance coverage!

I'd heartily embrace destitution long before I would ever ask either of those heartless cheaters for absolutely anything!*


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

No. 

I would hesitate to divorce, though, if I were concerned about health insurance. At least until I could come up with a self-supporting plan.


----------



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm just thinking of every possible avenue.... I'm probably just being paranoid. I have started dating someone new but he doesn't have insurance either through his employer. 

I've been in business for 10 years but it's been my first year to file single and switching to quarterly payments. Because it was my first year on my own, I really hustled and spent next to nothing and it was my best year yet. Well now I owe the IRS a ton of money because I didn't save enough on top of my quarterly payments so I figured I would wait a few months on the health insurance. With my luck, that's probably why I'll have cancer... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

cashybum said:


> I'm terrified. I'm high risk for melanoma and just had a rather large (5mm) excision biopsy done on an old mole that turned very ugly. It will be a week before I hear back but even the Doc looked worried which is why she cut out so much to begin with.
> 
> My divorce was finalized in February with 50/50 custody of our 9 year old son after a year long divorce process. He had excellent health insurance which of course I lost when the divorce was finalized. I'm self employed and can't afford insurance at the moment or at least until I sell a horse trailer that I'm upside down on.
> 
> ...




Well u might be in trouble anyway. If u r diagnosed, then get onto his health insurance. There may be a problem with that being a pre-existing condition and wouldn't be covered anyway. And no, hell would freeze over before I remarried that POS. But that's my past different ex's different situations. My current husband I never see divorcing but if we did yes I could se that. But then again we have known each other our entire lives and have been on and off since we were very young.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nope. Couldn't do it.

Don't fret about the melanoma until you have the results. I have it too.


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

I would rather die. Not a fan of being incarcerated and I'll all at the same time.

Sent from my Z799VL using Tapatalk


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

foolscotton3 said:


> I would rather die. Not a fan of being incarcerated and Ill all at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my Z799VL using Tapatalk




Sent from my Z799VL using Tapatalk


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

That's a no.


----------

